# My Humidor Phase



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I am going through a humidor phase right now. Still not totally happy with my work ,but I am progressing. 
Also working on veneering techniques and building with veneer. 
I am working on the quadrant hinge installation too. I have the hinge mortise fairly well down pat, but the deep mortise for the hold open leaf is a different proposition.

Here are some latest examples:

Herb


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Herb

_..Still not totally happy with my work_

Seems to be an excellent work, Herb! Are you requiring a little more about what? congrats.
Sid


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful, Herb. I always like the color contrast in your creations.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

damn Herb.. those are good...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

There's only one thing wrong with your humidor, Herb ... it's empty! A beautiful box deserves some fine cigars so you can enjoy one while you admire your work. :grin:


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful work as usual Herb!! Nicely done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments.
1. the first two designs look sort of clunky,I was trying to cover the ends of the veneer substrate by covering it in a corner. The very first one I did on previous post, Was veneered after the box was built and showed a thin veneer line down the corner. These were veneered before I cut them out ,and then built them. I think the next ones will be 45 degree mitered corners.

2.The 3rd one has a solid corner piece and the sides are butted to it. This makes a nicer corner.

3. As I said the mortising of the quadrant hinge is coming along good, except the deep cut-out for the hold open piece. I tried the drill press to drill it out and that didn't work. Also tried the Dremel with a long 1/8th spiral bit in the dremel drill press and ruined another one. Ended up using the Dremel bit in a cordless drill and dug it out with that. I did manage to break off 2 drill bits too and had to dig them out. The pain is the hinge has to be put in and taken out to test the mortise. The top has to be mortised too and so the top has to be put on and taken off to test the depth also. I have to figure out a way to do a one shot cut that and eliminate the hit and miss.

Any ideas are welcome.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Herb Stoops...

consider corner beading to lightening up ''clunkiness''...
just an idea...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Duh, why didn't I think of that? Good idea Stick. Thanks Sometimes I get too close to my work and need to step back and think about it. Guess that is why you guys are here.
Thanks again,

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb; if you're looking for creative ideas, check out Japanese and Chinese artisans work. Might give you some new ideas(?).
Here's some Japanese samples...
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Japa...2JvoBw&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1120&bih=524&dpr=1.71


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work Herb . Love the contrast of the wood with the stain


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't be too critical Herb, they look nice!...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Not bad looking at all, the more we work on perfection then then better our work will get. N


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I wish I could made something half as good as this.
Allen


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't smoke, so I'm hanging on to that excuse for dear life...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I don't smoke, so I'm hanging on to that excuse for dear life...


I don't either ,Dan, This is just a challenge I am trying to do to see if I can do it.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Not only can you do it, but you can do it well!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's absolutely beautiful Herb.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd be more than pleased to store my cigars in one of those. Excellent work Herb.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I always admired that kind of hinge but they do sound like a pain, Herb. I wonder if a multicrafter (or whatever they're called) would be useful for that cut?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> I always admired that kind of hinge but they do sound like a pain, Herb. I wonder if a multicrafter (or whatever they're called) would be useful for that cut?


Paul, I have heard that term, not sure what that is. I have been doing some thinking an d have some more ideas to try out , still in the experimental stage here.

Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb,

Nice humidor.

*Always remember one thing, we are our own worst critics!* 

The majority of the people will never see a flaw in the piece that to us is a large open crack, a huge misalignment between parts, or the worst finish we have ever seen.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Paul, I have heard that term, not sure what that is. I have been doing some thinking an d have some more ideas to try out , still in the experimental stage here.
> 
> Herb


I meant one of these, Herb.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Fien and Bosch are top rated mutimasters....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> I meant one of these, Herb.


Hmmmmm.............thanks,Paul.

Mike, you are right , but when I look at it I see it and think that I should have done a better job. and when you ,an experienced woodworker look at it up close you can see the mistakes and that means more to me than the average person. I realise they are good but not good enough.:|

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I was fooling around with the routing of the deep mortise for the humidor hold open arm this morning and here is what I came up with.

By setting stops for the back and forth cut, and setting the fence so that the bit is centered on the thickness of the boxend , the bit can be raised in increments until it is raised high enough for the depth of mortise. In this case all the way up. 

This is why I like the Jessem lift with the crank, this operation can be done with the router running and the bit cranked up a little at a time.

The top would be done the same.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely executed Herb...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like a nice solution, Herb.

ps I'm very envious of that router set-up that you have.


----------

